

Dropbox + git - vskr
https://github.com/vskr/dropbox-git

======
g2e
What's the difference between this and just running git init in a Dropbox
folder?

~~~
antipax
This creates a remote (in this case just another directory on your local
machine) and you have to push to it, rather than your commits and changes
instantly being synced to dropbox

~~~
vskr
^^ Exactly.

~~~
g2e
Sorry but what would be the URL you push to?

~~~
vskr
Script should generate the URL/URI. it is basically location of your backup in
dropbox folder.

You can find out the url by doing the following 1\. Go to root dir (top dir)
of project you are backing up 2\. run following command 'git remote -v'

It should show you the location where you are going to push to

